# fall into temptation



## Encolpius

Hello, how do you say it in Dutch? 

in de verleiding vallen?  komen ? 

Thank you


----------



## jacquesvd

Encolpius said:


> Hello, how do you say it in Dutch?
> 
> in de verleiding vallen? komen ?
> 
> Thank you


 Most of the time the sentence would be twisted that the translation becomes:
verleid worden, bekoord worden.
In the Lord's Prayer the words 'and lead us not into temptation' are translated with 'en leid ons niet in bekoring'

Your question 'fall' into temptation and I would need the context to give you the best possible translation.


----------



## sanne78

_"In the Lord's Prayer the words 'and lead us not into temptation' are translated with 'en leid ons niet in bekoring'"_

Misschien in België...
In Nederland zeggen we: "En leid ons niet in *verzoeking..*"

(Het lijkt wel of elke vraag op dit forum een verschil tussen het Nederlands in België en dat in NL tevoorschijn brengt.)


----------



## Joannes

Ah, maar hier is de regionale variatie vooral te wijten aan een religieus, sektarisch verschil. Nederland is traditioneel namelijk overwegend protestants en België katholiek, en dat zijn verschillende bijbelvertalingen. C'est tout.

On topic: ik zou zeggen *in (de) verleiding komen (om)*


----------



## jacquesvd

sanne78 said:


> _"In the Lord's Prayer the words 'and lead us not into temptation' are translated with 'en leid ons niet in bekoring'"_
> 
> Misschien in België...
> In Nederland zeggen we: "En leid ons niet in *verzoeking..*"
> 
> (Het lijkt wel of elke vraag op dit forum een verschil tussen het Nederlands in België en dat in NL tevoorschijn brengt.)


 
Niet misschien in België, maar zeker' en leid ons niet in bekoring', althans in de Katholieke versie die luidt:
Onze Vader, die in de hemelen zijt, Geheiligd zij uw naam, uw rijk kome, wil geschiede op aarde als in de hemel. Geef ons heden ons dagelijks brood en vergeef ons onze schuld zoals ook wij vergeven aan onze schuldenaren. En leid ons niet in bekoring, maar verlos ons van het kwade. 

Deze katholieke versie is later uitgebreid met een nieuwe laatste zin, "want van U is de kracht en de heerlijkheid in eeuwigheid."

Er bestaat nog een tweede Belgisch-Nederlandse versie, ook met 'in bekoring'. In Nederland waren er ook protestantse en katholieke versies met, geloof ik, "verzoeking", maar dit wordt in België niet gebruikt op een misschien zeldzame uitzondering na.

"Verzoeking" is alleszins een woord dat hier extreem verouderd klinkt en in de gewone taal nooit gebruikt wordt. 

Er bestaat een site over het Onze Vader en nu zie ik dat er in Nederland een 'Grootnieuws Bijbel 1989' nieuwe variant bestaat waar de bewuste zin vertaald wordt 'en stel ons niet op de proef'!!! Lijkt bijna niet meer op een ritueel gebed maar op een praatje in de kroeg.


----------



## sanne78

jacquesvd said:


> "Verzoeking" is alleszins een woord dat hier extreem verouderd klinkt en in de gewone taal nooit gebruikt wordt.


 
"Verzoeking" wordt, voor zover ik weet, in Nederland ook niet gebruikt, afgezien dan van in "Het Onze Vader".


to fall into temptation = "*in verleiding komen*" OK, maar..

...als je googlet op "fall into temptation", vind je bijna alleen maar religieuze teksten, etc.
Misschien dat je die gevallen een andere uitdrukking moet gebruiken...?
Encolpius zou eigenlijk de kontext moeten aangeven van "fall into temptation", niet soms?


----------



## jacquesvd

sanne78 said:


> "
> to fall into temptation = "*in verleiding komen*" OK, maar..
> 
> ...als je googlet op "fall into temptation", vind je bijna alleen maar religieuze teksten, etc.
> Misschien dat je die gevallen een andere uitdrukking moet gebruiken...?
> Encolpius zou eigenlijk de kontext moeten aangeven van "fall into temptation", niet soms?


 
Ja, vind ik ook want 'in de verleiding komen' is perfect Nederlands maar in sommige constructies zal toch de voorkeur gegeven worden aan '...verleid worden...' en dat hangt m.i. van de context af.

Je moet eens googlen naar de webstek van het 'onze vader': er bestaan in alle talen zeer vele varianten stel ik nu vast: katholieke, protestantse of oecumenische versies in oude of nieuwere vertalingen. Welke de best gelukte moge zijn hangt natuurlijk van ieders persoonlijke smaak af, maar als een gebed zijn ritueel karakter wil behouden zijn tektswijzigingen op een zeldzame uitzondering na uit den boze, meen ik. En, à propos, ik zie dat bij sommige vertalingen 'het kwade' veranderd wordt in 'het boze', nagenoeg zoals in het Duits.


----------



## Encolpius

Hello, thank you for the excellent examples. Actually I didn't think of religous context, I wanted to know if Dutch uses the verb fall in that case like many other languages (Spanish, German, Czech, Hungarian). And we can use the context like: Last night Kevin *fell into temptation *and went into a brothel in Amsterdam. Thanks.


----------



## Suehil

'In de verleiding komen' only means 'to be tempted', not to give way to temptation.  Here I would say something like 'Kevin kon de verleiding niet weerstaan...'


----------



## pickarooney

For what it's worth, I don't think the example English sentence is correct. You can _give_ in to temptation but not fall into it. Temptation itself is not a final situation in the same way, e.g. financial ruin is (you can fall into ruin) but more of an outside influence thanks to which you can perhaps fall into sinful ways. 

In that respect, I think it's kind of pointless looking for a corresponding Dutch translation. 

'To be led into temptation' is what most people have understood and translated. This, as Suehil points out, does not necessarily mean that you will give in to it and as such 'toegeven aan de verleiding' or something might be best. 

'Cederen aan' might also work, but this word has two almost opposite meanings (and a third one, to do with trees) so might be best avoided.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


pickarooney said:


> 'Cederen aan' might also work, but this word has two almost opposite meanings (and a third one, to do with trees) so might be best avoided.


I don't think we can say that "cederen" is a commonly used verb in modern day Dutch. I really would advice not to use this incredibly obselete verb.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## pickarooney

Frank06 said:


> Hoi,
> 
> I don't think we can say that "cederen" is a commonly used verb in modern day Dutch. I really would advice not to use this incredibly obselete verb.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank



It depends if it's in keeping with 'verzoeking' et al with the Testamental overtones but yeah, I wouldn't advise it when talking abotu current events.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


pickarooney said:


> It depends if it's in keeping with 'verzoeking' et al with the Testamental overtones but yeah, I wouldn't advise it when talking about current events.


I am not aware of a Dutch bible translation in which the word "cederen" is used. Besides, the context of the original post turned out to have nothing to do with a biblical context whatsoever.

It's a lovely word, no doubt. But the only use I can think of is a humourous one, in which "Latinate/French" words are (over)used.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Encolpius

pickarooney said:


> For what it's worth, I don't think the example English sentence is correct. You can _give_ in to temptation but not fall into it. Temptation itself is not a final situation in the same way, e.g. financial ruin is (you can fall into ruin) but more of an outside influence thanks to which you can perhaps fall into sinful ways. ...



Do you mean the idiom fall into temptation does not exist? 

"Watch and pray so that you will not fall into temptation. The spirit is willing, but the body is weak. (Matt 26:41)


----------



## pickarooney

Well, it doesn't make much sense to me, bible quotation or not. What do you think it means:
a) be tempted
b) give in to temptation?

There could be another meaning of 'temptation' or 'fall' that I'm not familiar with that would make more sense; someone on the English forum might be able to help.


----------

